# Android folder in Flash drive



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

What does the "Android" folder in flash drive do ?

The special files inside any use ?

I can delete them and the folder ?

It always creates one when I connect it to my Curtis LT7029 Android tablet.

Can I make it so it won't make a folder when I connect the two together 
or I have to delete it everytime ?

Thanks.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Do not delete the folder - the android system is creating the folder for a reason.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What is Android calling the folder?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

The folder is called "Android"..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh wow. :facepalm: He said it in the first post. Sorry about that.


Anyways I would agree with Coolfreak. If Android keeps making the folder then leave it. It must be using it for somthing.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

... possibly a temp file depositary or even hidden files... Agree with the gurus above - leave it be.


----------

